# Heading to Apalachicola



## arstivers (Dec 6, 2011)

Heading down to Oyster town for New Years.  I know it's hit or miss with the possible fronts that roll through.  Any thoughts?  Usually, fish the back water for reds.


----------



## basscatcher (Dec 8, 2011)

I am by no means very good at fishing during the winter, but it can be excellent if you hit it right.  Some of my friends claim its the best time to fish.  Look for fish up the rivers and try to target deep pot holes in the river.  Sometimes the fish will just stack up in them.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but fish very slow and on the bottom.


----------



## arstivers (Dec 8, 2011)

That's the plan, hit the river, docks and bridges.  Hope to catch some live bait and soak em.  Thanks.


----------



## ColinBaker (Dec 12, 2011)

Stripers hitting real good up river, some nice size reds and trout still in the bay. Best luck is to fish the oyster bars at a rising tide. Caught these right around my dock this morning..

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=5248&pictureid=33617


----------



## Pineyrooter (Dec 12, 2011)

basscatcher has it right. Dont overlook sinking mirror lures in Black/Silver. Sheepshead around the bridge pilings and docks.


----------



## arstivers (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, hope to give a good report when back.


----------



## FredRog72 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you have a boat head out to Bob Sikes cut with some shrimp or cut bait. Also, try the 2 wooden marker towers just before the cut for Sheepshead, Reds, Trout, etc. You can't go wrong that time of year in the cut if the weather is good.


----------



## arstivers (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks FredRog72.  We do have a boat and I'll take you up on that.


----------

